# TCD140060 Power Supply problem



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

I have an older TCD 140060 from my parents that displays the apparently common symptoms of all the lights on in front, but nobody's home:

http://www.weaknees.com/tcd140060-repair.php

This is apparently a known problem with this unit and the TCD130040. However, this TiVo is an extra and I'd rather not spend $70 on a new power supply to revive it. I've been tasked with retrieving the shows off it, which would be easiest if I could just get it back up and running.

My question is this - has anybody analyzing what component(s) on the power supply itself are so prone to failure? I'm pretty handy with a VOM and a soldering iron if I know what needs to be done.

At the moment I can't even find a diagram telling me which pins are supposed to be outputting what. As far as I can tell, the 5V and 12V to the hard drive molex connector are still good.


----------



## Xmancan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just replace a bad capactitor on a power supply board from the advise of cduke4. He replaced the (C19 I guess) 3300uf 16v. I ended up replacing my series 2 power supply C18-- 2200uF 10v. They both locate close to the fan and under a heatsink. You will see 3 of them in the area. Look for the one which looked "bubbled", the top is not flat as is normally would. 

I 'm not quite good with tracking and testing the voltage, I just replacing the suspect and lucky this time (with some hint from another member, of course).

Hope this help,


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

There is a bulged capacitor which looks rather suspect (C14.) I'll take it out and test it, and maybe the two next to it just to be sure.


----------



## latenighttech (Dec 10, 2006)

My 3 yr-old TCD24008A Tivo (Series 2, stand-alone) died abruptly ... internal fan was running, but no boot, no video, no lights on the front and the hard drive wouldn't spin up with the data cable attached. If I disconnected the data cable, the hard drive would then spin up. +12 and +5 checked out OK on the drive power connector. Based on other posts I'd read, I looked for a bulging capacitor on the power supply and found a suspect 2200uF 10v one (under the heat sink opposite the fan). I replaced it (with one I salvaged from an dead PC PSU), and my Tivo has a breath of new life! I just thought I'd share my success in case anyone else has similar symptoms and is looking for a cheap (and relatively easy, if you're handy with a soldering iron) solution.


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

I forgot to respond here. I replaced the suspect capacitor (C14) with one I ordered from www.newark.com and the power supply seems to work now. I still have some sort of (software?) issue with it since the TiVo still won't boot, but it does display the Powering On screen now.

PM me if you want to know the part number and I can look it up. I had my EE brother-in-law help me find a proper replacement, as there's about 5 different parameters for these capacitors and I wanted as close a match as possible.


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

Oh, and if anyone has a TCD140 image, PM me.


----------



## hankinan (Dec 10, 2006)

i would like the part number.


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

The one that was bulging for me was the 3300uF capacitor under the heatsink. This was the best replacement I could find - it has very similar specs to the original, except it is slightly taller, so I had to bend the heatsink fins up just a bit to get it in.

https://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=01E9434


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

Oh, and just so people don't think I'm smoking crack, here's the specs on the existing part:

Teapo SC Series: http://www.teapo.com/ftp/pdf/SC.pdf
Low ESR and High Frequency

Capacitance: 3300uF
Voltage: 10V
Lead Spacing: 5mm
Outer Diameter: 10mm
Height: 30mm
Ripple: 1740
ESR 0.032

This one is marked with an * in the table, so it is "down size" which I guess means a smaller capacitor but reduced life.

Replacement: LXY10VB332M12X35LL
United Chemi-Con LXY series: http://www.chemi-con.com/files/LXY0703.pdf
Capacitance: 3300uF
Voltage: 10V
Lead Spacing: 5mm
Outer Diameter: 12.5mm (larger than original, but fits fine)
Height: 35mm (taller than original, but fits fine. May need heatsink fins moved to get it installed.)
Ripple: 2220 (larger is better)
ESR: 0.024 to 0.048 depending on temperature

As posted above, Newark in One has these for $1.10 each, no minimum order:
https://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=01E9434

Shipping was about $4.

Disclaimer: Don't order this if you don't know what you're doing. It worked to fix my TiVo, but I haven't even tested it extensively - that TiVo is sitting on a shelf unplugged right now. Yours may have a different capactitor blown. Be sure to get the + and - aligned right, as this is an electrolytic capacitor. Make sure the power supply is unplugged and you discharge the capacitors before doing any soldering, etc, etc. YMMV.


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

Lastly, I did get the TiVo to boot, but I had to re-image the hard drive. I don't know what was wrong with the original drives, but they were stuck in a reboot loop. Perhaps something went wonky when the cap died.


----------



## alambers (Jan 29, 2002)

Using the information above I was able to replace the bad cap in my TCD140060. My TiVo lives again!

Thanks for the great information!


----------

